# jetter



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Does any one own or have owned a gx390 honda 4gpm 3500 psi gas general jetter . I seen them on e bay 4 a pretty low price just wondering if there worth buying?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I own a similar model. Paired with the right nozzle they are effective as long as you understand their capabilities.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I own a similar model. Paired with the right nozzle they are effective as long as you understand their capabilities.


 I was thinking of using it 4 small lines only like kitchen sinks .. Do you use your in restaurants alot ?Because I was thinking to buy the jetter 4 restaurants.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It would work fine for your application as long as you don't get into 6" pipe.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

works fine I have that set up also here I'm using it on a roof drain with a 50 foot jumper hose


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Jet from a roof with the "Business end" firmly on the ground is alot safer then a cable machine. The big problem is always making sure the water has a place to go or controlled.

Always try to Jet up the line first. 

Told a client NOT TO JET a roof drain line because the CI looked bad and just was very old. I told them that it has to be replaced due to the age of it and I am sure that by doing that , the Clog would be taken care of or I will come back and Jet the line. I got laughed at by them and they called a low cost company to Jet the line. The Jet went thru the CI, People got hurt. I don't care this jerk laughed at me and did not want to take experience advice from me, I care about the people who got hurt by 4000 psi of a bomb that "Went off" in the pipe. People went to the hospital.

When Jetting , be very careful when above ground.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

drs said:


> Jet from a roof with the "Business end" firmly on the ground is alot safer then a cable machine. The big problem is always making sure the water has a place to go or controlled.
> 
> Always try to Jet up the line first.
> 
> ...


This was all newer PVC If it was old cast I would not touch it.


----------



## 19jacobpratt90 (Jun 13, 2011)

it rlly is sad when people dont listen to your advice espiecally when it turns out ur worst case scenario happens to them... that being said its also sad people wont trust a trained professional whos done numerous years of schooling and on the job expierence when he says something might break lol


----------

